# Recommended size for sealed Tangband 740c 8"?



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey guys, I cannot seem to find any specs for a sealed enclosure for a TB 8" subwoofer (740c). I used to have them on my old dead computer but no more.

IIRC, the recommended ported size was around 1cf (not incl plate amp,etc) but couldn't remember anything concrete.

I'm going to run a pair of sealed TB 8"s for computer sub duty for now and probably give them to a friend as a small HT sub setup mated to an old PE 240w plate amp. Should be plenty for their 10x15'ish LR. If not, I have a Memphis HPO 15" that I could use

Thanks guys

Jeremy


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

From PE Site: [C & P versions are same]

The W8-740P is one of the highest excursion 8" subwoofers available on the market. It utilizes a heavy-duty paper cone, foam surround, and bumped back plate for maximum mechanical movement. The 2" 4-layer voice coil, vented pole piece, and heavy-duty aluminum voice coil former provide impressive power handling. Excellent for small-enclosure home or automotive subwoofers.

Specifications: Power Handling: 150 watts RMS/300 watts max *VCdia: 2" *Impedance: 4 ohms *Re: 3.2 ohms *Frequency range: 28-1,000 Hz *Fs: 28 Hz *SPL: 84 dB 2.83V/1m *Vas: .81 cu. ft. *Qms: 10.53 *Qes: .30 *Qts: .30 *Xmax: 12mm *Dimensions: A: 8-1/4", B: 7-1/4", C: 4-3/4"

also, this link might be useful to you: 
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread/t-26845.html


----------

